
They Changed the Way You Buy Your Basics - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/business/Billion-Dollar-Brands.html
======
JohnFen
I like this article, and it makes a great business point: find what it is
about the current way of doing something that irritates everyone, and offer a
way that doesn't, and the world will beat a path to your door.

I started using Dollar Shave Club many years ago. I did so because of one
thing -- buying blades at the store was very annoying. They're locked up,
requiring me to find a store worker to unlock them, and they are crazy
expensive.

DSC completely eliminated both of those irritations. I'm now considering
trying out Warby Parker for very similar reasons.

